# Tell me what you think



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

I know a guy who is the general manager of this company down the street. They have this huge area (about 3 or 4 acres) of just grass. I know the manager is not happy with the grass people he hired. They wait too long to cut the grass and then when they do cut it, it looks like they cut a hay field. So much grass everywhere. 

He wanted me to do it, but I don't really have the right equipment. I have a JD Sabre with a 48 in deck. I could probably cut it, it just would take me 8 hours with two tanks of gas. I think he's willing to pay around 3000 for the summer. I'm a teacher, so I have summers off, it would be nice to have the extra money.

So here's the question: The 3 or 4 acres doesn't have very many trees, it has a steep section near the road. Should I invest in something? Should I pass it off to someone who has equipment? If I invested in something for cutting that much grass what do I invest in? I saw a big zero turn with a 60 in deck for 5000 at TSC. How big do I go? What do you think?

Any opinions are valuable.

Thanks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

You would want at least a 60" cut and a tractor style mower the incline section would be an issue for a ztr.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Keep in mind, mowed regular, before it gets too tall/thick, you can cut it in nearly full speed, using less fuel and lots less time.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Use the machine you have now and a weed wacker for the hill side, unless it's really a large portion of it. Pocket the 3000 bucks for happy time!


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

Go for it! It seems the sum of something is better than the sum of nothing. It might take some time but urednecku is right after the first mow if you stay on top of it it's going to take a lot less time and gas.


----------



## SleazyRider (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, mowing isn't your main money maker, teaching is, so whatever you make during the summer under the table is.....beer money. I'd go for it with what I have. 

On the other hand, if you are looking to get out of teaching and into lawn care, then get the ZTR

Bob


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id find another larger tractor just for that place - that way you wont beat the heck out of your main mower ( and if it breaks wont be able to mow either yard) .

You can locate a good used large tractor on craigslist or local paper instead of paying a huge sum for a new machine. 

I used to mow my neighbors yard before they moved away- it was around 3 acres , took a better part of the day and a tank of gas ( i hauled a trailer with a spare gas can and a cooler 2 houses over, so i didnt have to make repeated trips back home)- i got $20 every time i mowed, so was some extra cash for me.


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

whobdah, did you take the job?


----------

